# Woher bekommt man seine Grafiken???



## Eichelhäer (24. Sep 2015)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine generelle Frage zur Spieleprogrammierung überhaupt.

Wo bekommt man eigentlich die Grafiken her für seine Projekte?

Mir ist klar, das Internet ist voll davon, aber wenn man größere Spiele bastelt, dann wird natürlich auch der Grafikaufwand entsprechend höher.

Bisher habe ich blos auf diversen "Sprite und Tileetseiten" passende einzelne Grafiken gefunden, aber meistens entweder nur Sprites, bei denen dann nur ein bis drei Figuren zusammenpassten, oder schöne Tilesets, für die Maps, die dann aber meistens nur eine begrenzte Kachelzahl hatte und für eine abwechslungsreiche Map ist das zu wenig.

Ich habe mich wirklich mal ein paar Stunden vor Google gesetzt und intensiv nach guten Grafiken gesucht, mit diversen Stichwörtern und das auch auf internationaler Ebene. Also wenn ihr mir hier diverse Seiten vorschlagt, dann sollten sie ein umfangreiches Spritespektrum anbieten, mit spielthemenbasierten Grafiken die in sich stimmig sind, und NICHT irgendwelche 0 8 15 Seiten, die ich wahrscheinlich bereits durchforstet habe.

Es geht mir *nicht* darum Grafiken für ein *bestimmtes Projekt* zu finden, denn ich habe bereits ein Spiel programmiert (TILE-RPG alla Zelda), nur sind die Grafiken einfach zu schlecht bzw. unstimmig und die Leute, die das Spiel getestet haben, bestätigten mir das. ( Es waren alle 7 Leute, die die Grafiken schlecht fanden).

Nun ist mir auch klar, dass ich mich einfach selbst hinsetzen und Grafiken entwerfen könnte . Das will ich aber aus zwei Gründen nicht, erstens bin ich künstlerisch zu untalentiert und zweitens kostet mir das Erlernen solche Grafiken einigermaßen "sauber" zu erstellen zu viel Zeit. Also fällt diese Möglichkeit schon mal raus.

Sonstige Möglichkeiten, um an gute Grafiken für Spiele zu gelangen kosten einfach nur Geld und da ich nur aus Hobby programmiere, würde sich das definitiv nicht rechnen, selbst wenn ich mit dem Spielchen dann Geld verdienen sollte, was ich allerdings als sehr unwahrscheinlich einstufe.

Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass ich mir überlege das Spieleprogrammieren aufzugeben, weil es Schlussendlich immer an den Grafiken harpert und das bei allen meinen Projekten.

Also hier noch mal meine Frage:

Wie kommt man an themenbezogene, kostenlose, umfangreiche und professionelle 2D-Grafiken ran, ohne zu großen Aufwand ?

Wäre für kluge Ratschläge offen.

Mfg 

Eichelhäer


----------



## Maggot (24. Sep 2015)

Entweder du hast einen Grafiker der dir die Grafiken macht oder du kaufst sie/stellst sie selber von verschiedenen Free Sprite Seiten zusammen.

http://www.kenney.nl/
http://graphicriver.net/search?utf8=✓&term=game


----------



## Sogomn (24. Sep 2015)

Natürlich ist das Erstellen von Grafiken zeitintensiv. Talent muss man jedoch nicht haben. Da man Sprites in der Regel nicht per Hand zeichnet, gibt es zahlreiche Tools, die Dir weiterhelfen können.
Ich kenne das Problem. Ich selbst hatte bis vor kurzem immer unglaublich Schwierigkeiten, ein Spiel einigermaßen gut aussehen zu lassen. Auch wenn Du das vielleicht schon zu oft gehört hast: Man kann das ganz einfach lernen. Ich bin selber kein Profi, habe mich aber innerhalb eines Jahres sehr stark verbessert.

Eines meiner ersten Spiele: http://ludumdare.com/compo/wp-content/compo2//375043/40005-shot0.png-eq-900-500.jpg
Heute: http://opengameart.org/sites/default/files/preview_353.png

Verglichen mit Programmieren ist Grafiken erstellen nicht wirklich zeitintensiv. Zumindest bei Pixel Art sitzt man vielleicht eine halbe bis ganze Stunde an einem Tileset.
Für Pixel Art funktioniert sogar MSPaint und bei Vektorgrafiken ist z.B. Inkscape zu empfehlen.

Beim selbst Erstellen hat man außerdem keine Probleme mit Lizenzen und kann das Aussehen des Spiels ganz an seine Vorstellungen anpassen.


Falls Du wirklich garkeine Lust darauf hast, gibt es Seiten wie z.B. OpenGameArt. Da findet man immer etwas.


----------



## Eichelhäer (25. Sep 2015)

Ok danke erstmal.

Dann werd ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und wieder mal was neues ausprobieren müssen.

Mfg 

Eichelhäer


----------

